# Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler​**Wie uns "Huchenfranz" Franz Keppel meldete, wurde er am Grazer Landesgericht in 2. Instanz von 3 RichterInnen (ohne Öffentlichkeit) wegen Besitzstörung bei der Baustelle für das umstrittene Grazer Murkraftwerk, freigesprochen! *

Wir berichteten bereits über den Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen den Energiekonzern:
Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft



*Der Freispruch*
Sowohl Medien in Österreich wie der Standard berichteten von Verfahren und Freispruch:
http://derstandard.at/2000065789379/Murkraftwerk-Freispruch-fuer-Fotograf-und-Umweltaktivist

Wie auch "Huchenfranz" Keppel, der uns diesbezüglich selber informierte.

Den Artikel vom Standard können wir nur verlinken.

Aber "Huchenfranz" Keppel berichtete ja auch auf der Seite  „Rettet die Mur“  - und da dürfen wir den Text und Foto veröffentlichen!

Die Seite „Rettet die Mur“ erlaubt Text und Foto zu veröffentlichen, den Bericht dazu von der Seite http://www.rettetdiemur.at/ im Wortlaut bei uns bringen zu dürfen:



> Quelle:
> http://www.rettetdiemur.at/Freispruch-fuer-Franz-Keppel
> 
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> Wer den Kampf für die freifließende MUR finanziell unterstützen möchte, findet hier ein Spendenkonto
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Sehr erfreulich! 
Finde ich klasse, dass Huchenfranz das jetzt bis zum Ende durchgefochten hat und sich nicht "ruhig stellen" lässt.

Seine Antwort auf die Frage nach einem "Aufgeben" find ich immer noch genial  


			
				Franz Keppel (Huchenfranz) schrieb:
			
		

> *Aufgeben tut man einen Brief..., aber niemals einen lebendigen Huchen-Fluss , unsere "meine" Mur! *​


​


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt.

Spontispruch aus meiner Jugend!

RECHT HATTER, der Huchenfranz!! 

und ja, der Spruch ist klasse!!

:m:m:m


----------



## Ørret (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Kandidat für ne Anglerboard Ehrung#6


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kandidat für ne Anglerboard Ehrung#6



#6

Geld siegt eben nicht immer!


----------



## UMueller (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Super was der Keppler und andere da machen. Sowas muss Schule machen. Hoffentlich schaffen sie es Kraftwerk und Staustufe zu verhindern.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Respekt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Absolut!!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Ich finde es unglaublich, dass ein Angler gegen die WKA Anlagen in dieser Form kämpft und dann von den WKA Betreibern vor Gericht gezerrt wird und dies durchfechten muss.
Auch wenn diese Geschichte in Österreich passiert, ist es bei uns nicht anders.
Wo bleiben da mal wieder die Verbände, die dort massiv einspringen müssten. Die Titelseiten der Zeitungen müssten voll davon sein.

Noch ein Nachtrag, mein lokaler Energieversorger versorgt mich mit 100% atom- und co2 freien Strom aus österreichischen Wasserkraftwerken. Dann habe ich ja ein gutes Gewissen#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag, mein lokaler Energieversorger versorgt mich mit 100% atom- und co2 freien Strom aus österreichischen Wasserkraftwerken. Dann habe ich ja ein gutes Gewissen#q


merkste was?


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Hi!
Interessant dass Du hier "Schützer" verlinkst...|kopfkrat.
Aber wohl ein schönes Beispiel dafür, was man erreichen kann mit Respekt und Zusammenarbeit..#6.
Hut ab vor dem Mann!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese Geschichte in Österreich passiert, ist es bei uns nicht anders.



Warum sollte es auch?

Dummheit und Gier kennen keine Grenzen.

Ist ausserdem für die gute Sache..da heiligt der Zweck halt gerne auch mal die  Mittel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Interessant dass Du hier "Schützer" verlinkst...|kopfkrat.
> Aber wohl ein schönes Beispiel dafür, was man erreichen kann mit Respekt und Zusammenarbeit..#6.
> Hut ab vor dem Mann!


Habe da lang mit Franz telefoniert:
Deren  Naturschuttzverbände kämpfen da mit für Angler und Angeln! 

Der schüttelte nur den Kopf, als ich ihm von unseren Problemen mit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND; PETA und Konsorten erzählte, dass die klar GEGEN Angler und Angeln kämpfen bei uns in D....

Felix Austria...


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Tja - wäre schon schön wenn Angler, Jäger, Wanderer und sonstige komische Gestalten die sich gerne in der Natur aufhalten, vernünftig zusammenarbeiten könnten.
Das wäre eheblich wirkunsvoller als diese kleinteilige rumgewusel.
Schön dass es wenigstens bei unseren Nachbarn funktioniert..#6
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Da musste erst unser Spendensammler durch Leute ersetzen, welche die Natur FÜR und nicht GEGEN oder VOR Menschen schützen wollen.

Wär ich auch gleich dabei..

Hier aber gehts ja um Huchenfranz, dessen Einsatz einfach gelobt werden muss!!

Was ich hiermit nochmal mache!! 

Meinen Respekt!!


----------



## Ørret (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tja - wäre schon schön wenn Angler, Jäger, Wanderer und sonstige komische Gestalten die sich gerne in der Natur aufhalten, vernünftig zusammenarbeiten könnten.
> Das wäre eheblich wirkunsvoller als diese kleinteilige rumgewusel.
> Schön dass es wenigstens bei unseren Nachbarn funktioniert..#6
> Petri



Und da ist der AV NDS ja mal wieder Vorreiter und zieht mit den Jägern an einem Strang.


----------



## bigfishbremen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Schön darüber zu lesen das der "Huchenfranz" auf höchster Instanz recht bekommen hat und auch so seine Arbeit ins rechte Licht gerückt wird....

 Ich muss auch mal sagen das ich ohne das "Anglerboard" nie auf Franz gestoßen wäre, irgend wann hat mal jemand seine Seite hier im Forum verlinkt seit dem verfolge ich seine Arbeit und anderer aus der Truppe.

 Einfach Wahnsinn was die leisten.

 Was man dank Anglerboard aber auch wieder sieht ist die Tatsache das denn meisten Anglern die Natur am Arsch vorbei geht.

 Während zu irgendeinem kapitalem "Superfisch" sich wahrscheinlich schon mindestens 10 Seiten zusammengetragen hätten in kürzester Zeit, 

 haben sich hier seit gestern 2 Seiten zusammengetragen.......


----------



## UMueller (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Was man dank Anglerboard aber auch wieder sieht ist die Tatsache das denn meisten Anglern die Natur am Arsch vorbei geht.
> 
> Während zu irgendeinem kapitalem "Superfisch" sich wahrscheinlich schon mindestens 10 Seiten zusammengetragen hätten in kürzester Zeit,


Ich muss grad an den Satz "Angler - Naturschützer der ersten Stunde" denken. Ja dieser Satz stammt aus der Zeit als "Die Schornsteine qualmen" mussten. Bei Wasserverschmutzung waren und sind Angler auch heute noch immer die ersten die sowas anprangern. Ich behaupte mal ohne mahnende Angler gäbs auch heute noch Freibriefe für Wasserverschmutzer die dann argumentieren da gibts keine Fische also ist es egal. Doch gibts weil Angler besetzt haben. Die immerwiederkehrenden Fischsterben haben dann ja zu einem Umdenken geführt. Bei Flussverbauungen und Wasserkraft waren wir aber lange zu ruhig. Zu lange beschäftigte das Problem Wasserverschmutzung so das die Flussbegradigungen vergessen wurden. Bei Einträgen aus der Landwirtschaft sind wir geradezu naiv. Viele glauben sogar das Wasser müsse ja gedüngt werden, wegen Fischnährtieren. Hier in Norddeutschland kann das Wasser garnicht zu wenig Nährstoffe enthalten. Der Rückgang von Nährtieren muss andere Gründe haben. Mein Verdacht sind Neonics.  Ja du hast Recht und wenn man sich so manche Angelplätze anschaut ... .


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Was man dank Anglerboard aber auch wieder sieht ist die Tatsache das denn meisten Anglern die Natur am Arsch vorbei geht.
> 
> Während zu irgendeinem kapitalem "Superfisch" sich wahrscheinlich schon mindestens 10 Seiten zusammengetragen hätten in kürzester Zeit,
> 
> haben sich hier seit gestern 2 Seiten zusammengetragen.......


Zum ersten Teil:
Gerne, dazu sind wir ja da, um *Infos* und Unterhaltung für Angler zu bringen.

Zum zweiten Teil:
Gerne, dazu sind wir ja da, um Infos und *Unterhaltung* für Angler zu bringen.

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Anglermedien, ob online oder Print, liegen uns redaktionell durchaus angelpolitische Themen an Herzen.

ABER:
Es ist zum kotzen, dass man sich als Angler drum kümmern muss, statt einfach angeln gehen zu können.

Hier liegt ein Komplettversagen von Politik, Behörden, "Wissenschaft" und vor allem den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei vor, dass man sich als jemand, der "nur  angeln will", sich mit so etwas heutzutage fast beschäftigen muss:
Die Chronik eines anglerfeindlichen Komplettversagens in Bild und Ton!
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:
Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern! 

Und natürlich finde ich es vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn Angler einfach nur angeln wollen!!

Angeln ist ein tolles Hobby zum entspannen und runterkommen  - Wer will sich da mit solch üblem Politdreck rumärgern??!

Ohne die ständigen Angriffe auf Angeln und Angler der von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND; PETA etc. dominierten und durchseuchten Politik, Behörden, "Wissenschaft" und vor allem den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, gegen die man auch wehren muss wenn man überhaupt noch angeln will, bräuchte ich auch nur über die schönen Seiten des Angelns berichten - wäre mir deutlich lieber!!

Oder wenn es Verbände geben würde, welche die Interessen der Angler wirklich kompetent und zielführend in die Öffentlichkeit tragen würden, statt nach Jahrzehnten schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche schon beim Zucken einer 
NABU-Oberlippe den Schwanz einzuziehen und den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken:
Ich würde viel lieber über solch gute Verbände berichten, als über die natur- aber nicht anglerschützende Trümmertruppe um den DAFV ..


Ganz so einfach isses also nicht....


----------



## Rannebert (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht:  Freispruch für Angler*

Da muss man sich fragen, warum der Thomas'sche Tenor bei positiven Meldungen wie dieser hier ausbleibt.
Ich sehe da einen *Fotografen*, der möglicherweise nebenbei angelt. Mir war der Name zumindest nicht bekannt. 
Korrekterweise, und um auf einer Linie zu bleiben, muss man halt mal die Frage stellen, was das nun mit Angeln zu tun hat, wenn doch bei anderen Themen wie der Fischwilderei zB ein grossartiger Aufschrei vom Thomas kommt, wie man da Angler in dem Zusammenhang in den Mund nehmen könnte....

Um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen, mir fehlt in diesem Bericht irgendwie die Rute.


----------

